# Do you have a PIN on your phone?



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2013)

Just watching an advert for a banking app from Barclays. Once set up, you press the 'call us' icon, and you will be greeted by name. Presumably, you can then transfer money to another account.



I don't have a PIN on my phone, but given that direct access is available to Paypal, Ebay and Amazon, this will be the case for the next few minutes only.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 9, 2013)

I think my bank's phone software refuses to work if you don't have a pin set up and similarly, my work's wifi will not let an unsecured phone connect.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 9, 2013)

the barclays app has its own pin anyway. In fact if the screen saver comes on while you use it, you have to re-enter it and start again which can be annoying.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2013)

PIN set. 1234 is safe? Yeah?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

Only around 60% of people use a PIN on their phone. 

Of the 40% who don't, many of them have their bank pin number in their contacts, and/or have direct access to social media and emails etc. So if you lose your phone, an unscrupulous finder of the phone could have extensive fun....

You should have done a poll Sassoferrato !


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> PIN set. 1234 is safe? Yeah?


Yes that's fine. Me and all my mates use that number. In fact I've got it written on a sticky label on the back of the phone. Nobody will look there for it. It is just a matter of convenience like having your front door key on a bit of string tied to the knocker. 

I don't currently have a pin on my phone. I also have an old smartphone that I can't get on to because it had a password and I can't remember it. I had it for two years and can't remember the password. What is the matter with me? I have about a dozen passwords for various things like emails which I remember using mnemonics but that one escapes me.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2013)

I should,


Brixton Hatter said:


> Only around 60% of people use a PIN on their phone.
> 
> Of the 40% who don't, many of them have their bank pin number in their contacts, and/or have direct access to social media and emails etc. So if you lose your phone, an unscrupulous finder of the phone could have extensive fun....
> 
> You should have done a poll Sassoferrato !


 
I should have. Damn!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yes that's fine. Me and all my mates use that number. In fact I've got it written on a sticky label on the back of the phone. Nobody will look there for it. It is just a matter of convenience like having your front door key on a bit of string tied to the knocker.
> 
> I don't currently have a pin on my phone. I also have an old smartphone that I can't get on to because it had a password and I can't remember it. I had it for two years and can't remember the password. What is the matter with me? I have about a dozen passwords for various things like emails which I remember using mnemonics but that one escapes me.


 
I have just realised that my debit card PIN has been the same for 35 years.


----------



## Firky (Jul 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Only around 60% of people use a PIN on their phone.


 

70% of PIN users use their YoB.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

Firky said:


> 70% of PIN users use their YoB.


interesting....didn't know that. Could be useful info....!


----------



## Firky (Jul 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> interesting....didn't know that. Could be useful info....!


 

I made the stat up but it worked for my ex' phone, my brother's', my dad's etc.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 9, 2013)

Firky said:


> 70% of PIN users use their YoB.


I would use my car registration number - that is a very common one and the first thing hackers try. But I don't have a car. It is not difficult to get from someone their date of birth either. Nothing ain't safe.

I have read somewhere that a common word deliberately spelt wrong is fairly safe though because as a hackers get near to it they will  jump to the wrong conclusion. Of course if they can't spell, it might backfire.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 9, 2013)

Firky said:


> 70% of PIN users use their YoB.


 
*steals sas's card, enters 1742*


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> *steals sas's card, enters 1742*


 
You fucking cheeky git!


----------



## Firky (Jul 9, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I would use my car registration number - that is a very common one and the first thing hackers try. But I don't have a car. It is not difficult to get from someone their date of birth either. Nothing ain't safe.
> 
> I have read somewhere that a common word deliberately spelt wrong is fairly safe though because as a hackers get near to it they will jump to the wrong conclusion. Of course if they can't spell, it might backfire.


 

I use the last 4 digits of a telephone number I have memorised.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I don't but I don't use banking on mobile or paypal, or ebay.
Swarthy has ebay on his phone tho! We already been hacked once, but that was before thru PC.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 9, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> PIN set. 1234 is safe? Yeah?


 
Spaceballs 

No PIN on mine. I don't have internet either though so not worried


----------



## underurnose (Jul 9, 2013)

yes.
its tedious but im paranoid.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 10, 2013)

3426


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)

i didn't, but you're right - it's ridiculous not to. so i have now.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just watching an advert for a banking app from Barclays. Once set up, you press the 'call us' icon, and you will be greeted by name. Presumably, you can then transfer money to another account.


 
That advert is complete bollocks. Sure, maybe it means they can say, "Good morning, Mr Sass!" instead of "Hello Sir, can I take your name" - but as soon as you actually want to talk to them about any sensitive personal information or do anything with actual money, they're still going to have to verify your identity the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have one of those swipey patterns you can do on Android. I hate having to do it but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a pin to enable my sim, a pin to unlock my phone and a pin on my mobile banking app.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a pin now. I put some people's addresses into the contacts so thought I owed it to them to look after them really.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jul 14, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That advert is complete bollocks. Sure, maybe it means they can say, "Good morning, Mr Sass!" instead of "Hello Sir, can I take your name" - but as soon as you actually want to talk to them about any sensitive personal information or do anything with actual money, they're still going to have to verify your identity the old-fashioned way.




Not so. No further ID required.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 14, 2013)

Mojofilter said:


> Not so. No further ID required.


 
Seriously? How on earth do they avoid problems with stolen phones? You have to enter a pin to use the app in the first place, I guess.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2013)

moochedit said:


> the barclays app has its own pin anyway. In fact if the screen saver comes on while you use it, you have to re-enter it and start again which can be annoying.



Change the screen timeout settings then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Seriously? How on earth do they avoid problems with stolen phones? You have to enter a pin to use the app in the first place, I guess.



The app is deemed the same as a pin sentry. It has one further number on the pin though.


----------

